# Puppy finding help pls 😢



## Birdykirdi (Sep 22, 2014)

Default
Hello I'm new to all this but was wanting so help if possible as I'm looking for a puppy for January and I keep finding breaders that look ok then when I search for them online all I hear are puppy farmers and I'm now lost and have no idea who to consider for my new puppy.... I live in essex so any help will be fondly taken. 
So anybody know of good breaders in or near essex??? 
Thanx so much
Edit/Delete Message Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message


----------



## dsnth (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi We got Watson from Anthony at Anzil Cockapoos, (good drive from Kent but we thought worth it) but we were on the waiting list at Topmac. I know someone who got her cockapoo from there & he is just lovely.

They don't have many litters a year, so may not have any available exactly when you want, worth getting in touch though.

Good luck


----------



## mg2012 (Dec 28, 2012)

Hi,

I got Lola from Joe Stephenson at Colne valley cockerpoo in Essex. I believe he generally has a couple of litters he's a very experienced breeder odd little things I wasn't happy about. But Lola has been a good puppy so far with usual puppy ups and downs and so utterly moreish.

Good luck.

Maria g


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Think Broadreach are in Essex? not heard much about them for a while but previously heard good things, if you find some not too far from you it would be a good idea to go for a visit - websites can look amazing when the reality is anything but. Good Luck.


----------



## Birdykirdi (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanx so much for help. I think I have found the breaders for us in Ian and Claire in Kent!! 
Any views would be fab... Thanx people!! &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Janev1000 has a dog from Ian and Claire Smith, Honey


----------

